# congratulations China



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

China has just landed a probe on the moon (better late than never)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Good on ya China!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected]*k China


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

The communist pigs can set up shop up there for all I care. Send them all up there.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if anyone on the staff is named Tang?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I wonder if anyone on the staff is named Tang?


That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I wonder if anyone on the staff is named Tang?


Hahaha
awesome


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think Tang is the guy that will be driving the runar rover. I hope he doesn't insist on screwing up traffic as badly on the moon as he does here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I think Tang is the guy that will be driving the runar rover. I hope he doesn't insist on screwing up traffic as badly on the moon as he does here.


runar rover!
My ribs are starting to hurt!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hopefully this is what the USA needs to restart its space program (if not, India, and "gulp" Pakistan are next....)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nah, it would take too much away from the entitlement grabbers

Any one know how much stolen technology helped them accomplish such a fantastic feat.

Ok, I hate to admit it, "runar rover" took me a full minute to get.


----------

